# The Dr. Alt-Clute show



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Got my ALL EVENT registration confirmation form yesterday! Can't wait!


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Letmgro said:


> Well...how come no one is making any money on the Traditional Deer Management talk circuit?



Cause traditional deer management is not a fad or sexy term. Rather, it is basic and fundamental practices that have been around for a long time. QDM is a fad like many others that captures that attention of some, but in the long run, destined to go the way of the rubics cube, hoola hoop, and Atkins diet.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

You can smell it, there is real, palpable fear in the air.

By gosh, it may NOT be a fad!

The experts could be right!

A new scientific truth may become accepted!


Woe is me, will life be worth living without forkhorn meat? :tdo12:



Come and see the show!


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

Swamper said:


> Cause traditional deer management is not a fad or sexy term. Rather, it is basic and fundamental practices that have been around for a long time. QDM is a fad like many others that captures that attention of some, but in the long run, destined to go the way of the rubics cube, hoola hoop, and Atkins diet.


NOT TRUE!

I just saw on the news today, that the ATKINS DIET really does work! :smile-mad


----------



## BSK (Apr 10, 2004)

*QDM is a fad like many others that captures that attention of some, but in the long run, destined to go the way of the rubics cube, hoola hoop, and Atkins diet.*

I'll bet those properties that have been practicing it for 30+ years--very successfully--would argue with that opinion.


*Cause traditional deer management...is basic and fundamental practices that have been around for a long time.*

Yes, it has been around for a long time, much to the detriment of the ecosystem in many of the areas in which it has been practiced.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Rather, it is basic and fundamental practices that have been around for a long time.


Kinda like dial up phones, black and white TVs, and asbestos.  

Neal


----------

